# Giffgaff. Does anyone got 4G on the trial?



## skyscraper101 (Sep 26, 2014)

Signed up for the trial, and noticed I now have a 4G option in the goodybags. Is anyone on it? Any good etc?

Annoyingly the only goodybag available only gives you 1Gig of Data and I'll use that up within 20 days most likely. However, my current 3G connection in London is awful and I've ben unable to do simple things recently and it keeps dropping to 'E' and 'GPRS' usually exactly when I need it to get a 3G signal. In London FFS.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2014)

Applied and still ruddy waiting.


----------



## pesh (Sep 26, 2014)

3G seems to have been useless since 4G came out, as least for me, H works, H+ works, 3G not a sausage.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hmm.. I was wondering if it was just my 3G playing up. I wonder if this is just a ploy to get everyone clamouring for 4G when it goes officially live. I haven't signed up to it yet 1gig is a ridiculously small amount of data for a whole month, and I still have another 2 weeks of my current goodybag left anyway. I'll have a think.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 4, 2014)

Apparently, the 4G goodybags are launching on Nov 12, according to the forums there.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 4, 2014)

http://community.giffgaff.com/t5/News-Announcements/4G-for-everyone/td-p/15230734

Good news. Existing members get a discounted price for 2 months too


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2014)

I seem to be getting a free trial of 4G on vodafone atm - got a text about a week or so ago - I think it is until the end of November


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 4, 2014)

Getting 4G on my Nexus 5 on 3 now, it's fucking brilliant - super fast


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 4, 2014)

I've been waiting for ages on GiffGaff. Normally I'd have jumped ship but I've been in the US until recently and I CBA with the hassle and because generally I've got no issues with giffgaff for the price.

3GB plus 500 mins for £12 is pretty good value (until Jan anyway). I may even try the 5GB package and see how much data I end up using if I start using Spotify and Streaming radio every day like how I want to.


----------



## dweller (Nov 5, 2014)

I jumped ship from GiffGaff earlier this year as their 3G was terrible.
Went with sim only from three and a new 4G phone.
Very satisfied with the performance when compared with GG.


----------



## Chz (Nov 6, 2014)

I only moved to GG back in June and immediately got on to the trial. It's alright. So far as I'm concerned, the major advantage is the spectrum not being clogged when you're in central London. I always thought 3G+ was fast enough, but too many users killed it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 6, 2014)

Chz said:


> I only moved to GG back in June and immediately got on to the trial. It's alright. So far as I'm concerned, the major advantage is the spectrum not being clogged when you're in central London. I always thought 3G+ was fast enough, but too many users killed it.



I have access to the trial but 1 gigabyte is a puny amount of data. I'd eat through it in 10 days and be left with nothing for the rest of the month so I won't join until they release the goodybags with 5GB in 6 days.


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2014)

GiffGaff's site is one of the most frustrating I've ever come across. I hate it. That's is all.


----------



## gabi (Nov 12, 2014)

Is high speed wifi readily available in most pubs, restaurants etc now in London? I've got so used to it being ubiqutous here in HK that I don't even use a phone really anymore.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 12, 2014)

First to mention that "does anyone got" is an Americanism? Points to me!


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2014)

gabi said:


> Is high speed wifi readily available in most pubs, restaurants etc now in London? I've got so used to it being ubiqutous here in HK that I don't even use a phone really anymore.


Yes but not always free (unless you're with The Cloud/BT). 
For Brixton: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/a-guide-to-free-wi-fi-hotspots-in-brixton-locations-updates-tips/


----------



## scifisam (Nov 12, 2014)

Anyway, my GF is on a tariff that includes 4g and she has actually shown me her phone with the 4g symbol on it.


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2014)

scifisam said:


> Anyway, my GF is on a tariff that includes 4g and she has actually shown me her phone with the 4g symbol on it.


Eme has 4G too. But for me: fuck all. And I have the stupid SIM card and everything.


----------



## chandlerp (Nov 17, 2014)

I switched to 4G this morning.  Paying £15 for the 5Gb package.

So far so good.  Had to restart the phone for it to take though.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2014)

Finally worked out how to switch to a 4G tariff goodiebag on their hateful site.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 17, 2014)

It's HAS 

LA has rotted your brians


----------



## Spirit Of Slade (Dec 23, 2014)

pesh said:


> 3G seems to have been useless since 4G came out, as least for me, H works, H+ works, 3G not a sausage.



H and H+ is improved 3G !!! 

Here it is in order of speed from slowest to fastest

3G - Plain old 3G, you shouldn't really see this anymore 
3G+
H - 
H+ - Latest and greatest 3G - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Speed_Packet_Access

You don't actually want to be seeing a 3G or 3G+ icon, ideally you want H+ - If you see that, believe me you're cooking, if your phone isn't 4G.

Mind you - there's nothing like a speed test.


----------

